# X570 Chipsatztemperatur



## Loonya (1. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nach  eurer Erfahrung fragen für maximale Chipsatztemperaturen X570.
Ich hab den Lüfter aktuell abgeklemmt, weill er mich selbst bei 2000 U/min nervt. 
Die Temperatur geht anstatt 60 nun auf 70 Grad. Denkt ihr 70-75 Grad ist ein Problem auf Dauer? 
Ggf. baue ich beim nächsten umbau einen größeren passivkühler drauf.
Grüße


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Oktober 2020)

Für alle Chips sind Temperaturen unter 90° im Tiefgrünen Bereich.
Aber gut, AMD hat vielleicht irgendwelche Drosselungsmechanismen eingebaut ab Temperatur X.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Oktober 2020)

Unter Last im Auge behalten, ansonsten sehe ich bei diesen Temperaturen auch kein Problem.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2020)

Der Chip des X570-Chipsatzes ist der gleiche wie der I/O-Chip in Ryzen3000-CPUs.
Die maximale Betriebstemperatur liegt entsprechend bei 95°C, alles darunter ist technisch gesehen ok (wobei kühler natürlich besser ist).

Der Lüfter ist nicht deswegen zwangsweise verbaut worden um den Chip besonders kühl zu halten - der Lüfter ist daher von AMD vorgeschrieben, weil der Chip keinerlei Drosselungs oder Temperaturschutzfunktionen hat (da er spontan als Notlösung eingesetzt wurde weil AsMedia nicht schnell genug liefern konnte). Anders gesagt wo deine CPU bei 95°C einfach runtertaktet und bei 100+°C abschaltet macht der Chipsatz das nicht und stirbt den Heldentod. Um das zu vermeiden wurde der Lüfter vorgeschrieben damit der Chip auch bei schlechtesten Bedingungen ja niemals über den Jordan geht. 

Wenn deine Gehäusebelüftung so gut ist dass der CHipsatz auch ohne Lüfteraktivität die 90 Grad nie sieht (auch im Hochsommer nicht...) kannste das alles so lassen. 70-75 sind gar kein Thema. Die hab ich im Sommer bei längeren Spielesessions sogar MIT (gedrosseltem) Lüfter.


----------



## SaPass (1. Oktober 2020)

Kannst du den Lüfter nicht semi-passiv betreiben?


----------



## claster17 (1. Oktober 2020)

Du solltest wieder auf 60°C kommen, wenn du das Pad gegen Paste tauschst.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde auch WLP verwenden, denn ohne Lüfter wäre mir das Risiko zu hoch.

Bei dem Gigabyte was wir haben läuft der Lüfter auch mit  semi-passiv, zumindest wenn der Rechner hoch fährt. 
Ansonsten können bestimmte Drehzahlen so eingestellt werden so das der  Lüfter nicht raus zu hören ist. Zumindest auch weil dieser Rechner nicht komplett lautlos ist und immer etwas Lüfter zu hören sind.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2020)

Sonst gibt es natürlich immer auch die Option mit Wasser zu kühlen. Sowas passt quasi überall:





						UCD classic (37 x 37mm) - Universal
					

Technische Daten: Material Boden: hochreines Elektrolyt-Kupfer Material Halterung: Edelstahl Material Deckel: POM Anschlussgewinde: 2x G ¼ Zoll (DIN ISO 228-1)  Lochabstand der Anschlussgewinde: 18mm (Lo




					shop.anfi-tec.de
				



Bzw wenn der Chipsatz direkt unter der Graka liegt dann eher das





						UCD sb (37 x 37mm) - Universal
					

Technische Daten: Material Boden: hochreines Elektrolyt-Kupfer Material Halterung: Edelstahl Material Deckel: POM Anschlussgewinde: 2x G ¼ Zoll (DIN ISO 228-1)  Lochabstand der Anschlussgewinde: 18mm (Lo




					shop.anfi-tec.de


----------



## Loonya (1. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich werde langfristig mal passiv mit größerem Kühler und gescheiter Paste probieren. 
Ggf. Mal Wasser. 
Grüße


----------



## TheOpenfield (3. Oktober 2020)

Wasser brauchts definitiv nicht, die Abwärme hält sich schon sehr in Grenzen bei gewöhnlicher Nutzung.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, der Lüfter soll im wesentlichen den Betrieb unter Extremsituationen ermöglichen. Ist aber in fast allen Fällen nicht notwendig. Bei meinem GB-Board läuft das Teil bis 55 Grad auf dem GB-Sensor passiv. Die 50 Grad hat dieser aber auch im Hochsommer unter Volllast nicht erreicht (obwohl nur das dicke Werkspad drunter ist) - hätte also keine Bedenken, den Lüfter abzustecken.

PS: Selbst bei minimaler Drehzahl wäre der Lüfter bereits für mich wahrnehmbar - aktiv ist also keine Alternative in meinem Rechner


----------



## Loonya (7. November 2020)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe es mit einem Passivkühler probiert und Wärmeleitpaste. Ergebnis unter last nach ~ einer Stunde 75°C.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich zwar 7x 140 mm Noctua drin habe, diese aber nur mit 500 U/min laufen lasse, aus Geräuschgründen.
Das war mir dann doch alles zu doof und ich habe mich kurzfristig entschieden einen Heatkiller drauf zu packen.
Ergebnis unter Volllast 32° Wassertemperatur ~45°C CPU, ~45°GPU und  ~37° Chipsatz. "Punk"


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. November 2020)

Die 75°C wären technisch auch kein Problem gewesen (und das bei dem Minikühlerchen, da sieht man wie overhyped das Thema eigentlich ist nur wegen dem Extremszenario-Lüfterchen).
Mit Wasser ist natürlich völliger Overkill, aber wer kann der kann


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2020)

Bei DEM Passivkühler ist das aber auch kein Wunder. Aber was soll ich Unken, hab ja auch Wakü verbaut


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. November 2020)

Uff, von dem Passiven Kühler konntest du gar keine niedrigen Temps erwarten, das Ding sieht aus wie wenn es aus einem Kaufgummiautomat kommt


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2020)

Mal als Referenz wie vernüftige Chipsatzkühler früher aussahen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loonya (30. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Uff, von dem Passiven Kühler konntest du gar keine niedrigen Temps erwarten, das Ding sieht aus wie wenn es aus einem Kaufgummiautomat kommt


War auch günstig. Aber mit ausgerichtetem Zusatzlüfter kann er auch was. Das Problem war Tatsächlich die Kamin Anordnung meines Gehäuses.


----------



## blautemple (30. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist nicht deswegen zwangsweise verbaut worden um den Chip besonders kühl zu halten - der Lüfter ist daher von AMD vorgeschrieben



Hast du dazu einen Beleg? Es gibt ja auch Bretter ohne aktive Chipsatzkühlung. Z.B. das Aorus Xtreme und das Crosshair VII Dark Hero.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2020)

MSI hatte mal gesagt, dass der Lüfter notwendig wäre.








						Mainboard-Lüfter: MSI bestätigt hohe Abwärme von X570-Chipsatz | PC Builder's Club
					

MSI hat in einem Livestream über die geleakten Bilder der ersten X570-Mainboards gesprochen. Der Lüfter über dem Chipsatz sei wegen hoher Abwärme notwendig.




					www.pcbuildersclub.com


----------



## blautemple (30. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> MSI hatte mal gesagt, dass der Lüfter notwendig wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber da steht auch nichts von Zwang oder Pflicht.


----------



## Olstyle (30. November 2020)

Es wurde viel darüber gesprochen dass das Ding keine Notabschaltung hat. Also im Zweifelsfall einfach in Rauch auf geht statt auszugehen was auch andere Teile schädigen könnte. Die damit verbundenen Garantiekosten hat man bei den passiv gekühlten wohl mit eingepreist.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aber da steht auch nichts von Zwang oder Pflicht.


Ich glaube nicht, dass es von AMD vorgegeben war, aber der Chipsatz wird halt heißer als gewöhnlich und wenn der Chipsatz keine Vorkehrungen hat, könnte es eng werden.
Als ich mich darüber informiert hatte, hatte ich mal was vom Asus Formula gelesen, dessen Chipsatz über 100 Grad erreichte, als man den Lüfter abklemmte. Und über 100 Grad sind da echt schon viel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aber da steht auch nichts von Zwang oder Pflicht.


Offiziell nicht. Aber ersten werden solche Dokumente nie offiziell und zweitens gibt es wirklich keinen sinnvollen anderen Grund, warum bis auf gefühlte 3 Sondermodelle ALLE X570-Bretter einen Lüfter haben für einen Chip, den man ohne Probleme ohne Lüfter kühlen kann.
Dazu noch die Tatsache, dass der Chip einfach stirbt statt sich abzuschalten als technische Grundlage (weil der nie als Chipsatz gedacht war sondern als I/O-Chip im Package der CPU, er ist nur zum Chipsatz geworden weil AsMedia den eigentlich geplanten nicht rechtzeitig liefern konnte).

Die Extremboards die das passiv kühlen setzen sich halt über die Vorgabe hinweg und der Boardpartner übernimmt das Garantierisiko für einen Chipsatzdefekt. Bei der minimalen Chance sowie den Preisen (und Stückzahlen) der betreffenden Boards ist das auch kein Problem.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Extremboards die das passiv kühlen setzen sich halt über die Vorgabe hinweg und der Boardpartner übernimmt das Garantierisiko für einen Chipsatzdefekt. Bei der minimalen Chance sowie den Preisen (und Stückzahlen) der betreffenden Boards ist das auch kein Problem.


Das Gigabyte Xtreme bekommst du eh seit Monaten nicht mehr zu kaufen. Ich glaube, dass Gigabyte die Produktion eingestellt hat.
Und das Dark Hero ist ja auf Monate ausverkauft -- bekommste also auch nicht.


----------



## pgcandre (30. November 2020)

Also ich habe ein MSI Mainboard mit X570.  Und kann mich nicht erinnern das der Lüfter irgendwann mal laut ist bzw. Überhaupt anspringt.  Ich glaube der dreht erst bei 55Grad so langsam auf. Ansonsten dreht der sich gar nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2020)

Das bei jedem (guten/vernünftig eingestellten) X570-Board der Lüfter völlig untergeht und der ganze Hype darum kompletter Käse ist/war ist ne ganz andere Sache^^

Es is halt wie immer - 95+% aller User würden den Lüfter im Betrieb nicht bemerken und 95+% der Boards sind auch so gut dass der Lüfter nicht im Geringsten stört. Aber die Handvoll Leute die sehr pingelig sind oder sonst absolute 0db-Aufbauten haben schreien in den Foren rum und die paar wenigen Boards die halt wirklich mies sind und den Lüfter rumschreien lassen tun ihr übriges und schon ist das Lüftergate geboren wo in der Realität bis auf ganz wenige Einzelfälle nie ein echtes Problem existierte.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das bei jedem (guten/vernünftig eingestellten) X570-Board der Lüfter völlig untergeht und der ganze Hype darum kompletter Käse ist/war ist ne ganz andere Sache^^


Das hat auch historische Gründe.
Ich kann mich noch an frühere Lüfter auf Mainboards erinnern. Die waren schon ab Werk laut und nervig und wurden immer lauter, weil das Lager des Lüfters schnell die Grätsche gemacht hat.
Ich hab meinen Lüfter auf Silent gestellt und höre den auch nicht.
Mal abwarten, wie lange der Lüfter überlebt, immerhin wird der schon gut warm, was immer schlecht fürs Lager ist.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (30. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Extremboards die das passiv kühlen setzen sich halt über die Vorgabe hinweg und der Boardpartner übernimmt das Garantierisiko für einen Chipsatzdefekt. Bei der minimalen Chance sowie den Preisen (und Stückzahlen) der betreffenden Boards ist das auch kein Problem.


In den letzten 2 Tagen hat der Chipsatz von meinem Dark Hero nie über 60 Grad gesehen,warum sollte da der Chipsatz früher sterben?
Welche Temps haben denn die Quirlboards im Schnitt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2020)

Der Chipsatz stirbt erst jenseits der 100°C.
Der Grund für den Lüfterzwang ist, dass er da oben eben stirbt - und nicht (wie CPUs, GPUs, Chipsätze die dafür designed wurden ein Chipsatz zu sein) abschaltet bevor er stirbt. Neben der Notabschaltung gibts auch keinerlei P-States/Stromsparfunktionen oder ähnliches. Wie gesagt der X570 CHip war ne schnelle Notlösung um überhaupt Mainboards zum Start von Ryzen3000 zu haben, deswegen kann der das alles nicht. Hätte der Chip P-States und eine Selbstkontrolle/Notabschaltung hätte es die Lüfter nie gegeben.

Klar kommen die Chips unter üblichen Bedingungen nicht annähernd an solche Temperaturen - weder mit noch ohne Lüfter. Aber die Boards müssen eben auch ausfallsicher sein wenn jemand sie bei 50°C Gehäuseinnentemperatur bei Null Gehäuselüftung und 80% Staubfüllung betreibt - und da reichts ohne Lüfter halt nicht.

UNm die Frage zu beantworten: zwischen 50 und 70°C sind für einen X570er je nach Umgebungsbedingungen und Lüftereinstellungen die Regel.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (30. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber die Boards müssen eben auch ausfallsicher sein wenn jemand sie bei 50°C Gehäuseinnentemperatur bei Null Gehäuselüftung und 80% Staubfüllung betreibt - und da reichts ohne Lüfter halt nicht.


Und die Boards werden sterben weil sich die Chipsatzlüfter mit Staub zusetzen.
Kann man sowas schon geplante Obsoleszenz nennen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2020)

Das ist Quatsch. Wenn du derart viel Staub im Gehäuse hast, dass ein X570 Chipsatz trotz Lüfter über 100°C heiß wird und deswegen stirbt (das schaffste selbst bei künstlich angehaltenem Lüfter quasi nur wenn du übertrieben gesagt noch nen Föhn auf den Kühler hältst) dann ist das ganz einfach grob fahrlässiges Verhalten des Benutzers.

Wenn ein Hersteller irgendwas geplant umbringen wollte (was bei Mainboards einfach nicht der Fall ist da fast alle Boards SEHR viel länger leben als sie eine Garantiezeit hätten) würde er das so machen dass mans nicht ohne sehr hohen Aufwand nachweisen könnte (beispielsweise ein leichtes übersteuern eines MosFETs der dann nach im Schnitt 10000 Betriebsstunden ausfällt ohne dass mans physisch erkennen könnte) und nicht derart plump.


----------



## TheOpenfield (30. November 2020)

@Incredible Alk Hast du Quellen für eine fehlende Overheat Protection beim X570 Chipsatz?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2020)

Ufff... ja, die hatte ich - als X570 Mitte letzten Jahres erschien. 

Aber man kanns sich auch direkt herleiten. Dass der X570 Chip 1:1 der I/O-Die-Chip von Ryzen3000/5000 ist ist kein Geheimnis und bestätigt (da gabs sogar nen sehr ausführlichen Artikel von Torsten - der Chipsatz hat sogar für ihn völlig unnütze DDR4-Controller drauf...: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/Specials/Ryzen-3000-X570-Die-Shot-Analyse-1342015/).

Dass dieser I/O-Die in der CPU keinerlei P-States hat ebenfalls, deswegen ist der Idleverbrauch von Ryzen3000/5000-CPUs so "hoch" obwohl die Chiplets im Tiefschlaf deutlich unter 1 W (!) verbrauchen - und deswegen ist auch die Chipsatztemperatur völlig unabhängig von der Auslastung des Chips (etwa ob grade massig Daten verschoben werden oder nichts gemacht wird), der läuft einfach immer bei konstanter Spannung und vollem Takt durch, es gibt keinerlei Regelkreise.

Ich hatte damals als das Thema aktuell war auch noch andere Links im Hinterkopf aber die krieg ich spontan nicht mehr zusammen. Aber es gibt dafür ausreichend Daten im Netz die man mit ausreichend Sucharbeit auch wiederfindet wenn dus mir nicht so glauben willst. 

Das einzige was mittlerweile durchaus sein kann ist, dass Boardhersteller das eigenständig einbauen - und einfach den Strom kappen wenn das Board die Chipsatztemperatur zu hoch abgreift. Dann kann der CHip es zwar nicht aber das Board. Dazu hab ich aber keine Infos ob das jemand wirklich gemacht hat, ist nur ne Idee von mir wies ginge.


----------



## Cosmas (30. November 2020)

Also bei meinem X570 Aorus Pro ist iwann in den F20ern der PCH Lüfter komplett rausgeflogen. 
Heisst er hat keine Profile mehr und läuft auch nichtmehr und wird auch in SIV nichtmehr angezeigt, sondern steht nur noch in der aktiven Übersicht mit 0 RPM bei 40-45° Idle/niedrig Last bis maximal 60°C unter Last soweit ich das gesehen habe.

Keine Ahnung was Gigabyte da eventuell noch gebastelt haben, aber das funzt bis jetzt einwandfrei.


----------



## nightnight (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich verwende ebenso wie der TE ein ASUS ROG Strix X570-E und habe unter Luft nochmal deutlich unschönere Werte.
Unter Last heizt sich der Chipsatz mit PBO enabled und OC 4.6/5.0GHz mit der Zeit bis auf 85°C und mehr auf. 

Der Lüfter funktioniert, bewegt sich irgendwo zwischen 2500 und 4000 RPM mit dem entsprechenden nervigen Geräuschpegel.

Hardwareseitig ist sicherlich ein Problem, dass der Chipsatz-Lüfter komplett von der Grafikkarte verdeckt wird. Der Zustrom kalter Luft von vorne ist aber durchaus gewährleistet, sind mittlerweile sogar zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter verbaut.

Ich denke mal, dass Asus da schlicht (noch) nichts im Griff hat und sie  mit zu hohen Spannungen arbeiten. 
Die Temperaturprobleme des 5800X rühren auch nur von daher, dass Asus1.475V anlegt. Ich kann den auch stabil mit 4.6 allcore und 1.25V beteiben, da sind die Temperaturen gleich um fünf bis zehn Grad niedriger.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2020)

Weder PBO noch sonstiges CPU-OC sollten etwas an der Chipsatzbelastung ändern.


----------



## nightnight (1. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Weder PBO noch sonstiges CPU-OC sollten etwas an der Chipsatzbelastung ändern.



Lasse ich die CPU Stock laufen steigen die Temperaturen des Chipsatzes auch unter Vollast nicht ansatzweise auf 80°C. 
Das kann doch nur irgendein dummes Setting von Asus sein, der geringfügige bis nicht vorhandene Temperaturunterschied im Gehäuse zwischen Stock und OC ist es sicher nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2020)

Chipsatzspannung auf "Auto"?


----------



## nightnight (1. Dezember 2020)

Das einzige voltage Setting das ich angefasst habe war DRAM von 1.35V auf 1.4V, andernfalls läuft der RAM nicht stabil. 
Ansonsten waren die Settings nur:

DOCP aktiviert
PBO Fmax Enhancer enabled
PBO enabled
Max CPU Boost Clock Override +200MHz

Welches Bios setting zielt konkret auf den Chipsastz ab?
Es läuft das letzte aktuelle non beta BIOS.


----------



## TheOpenfield (1. Dezember 2020)

@Incredible Alk Eine kurze Google-Suche hat mir dazu nichts ausgespuckt. Wie gesagt, mich würde es stark verwundern. Mit den P-States hat das auch nichts zu tun, wüsste nicht wie man sich einen fehlenden Temperatur-Schutz davon herleiten soll. Im Gegenteil, die 3000er Chips besitzen extrem ausgefeilte Überspannung, Überstrom und Temperatur Schutzmechanismen. Daher würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn diese für den Chipsatz explizit deaktiviert werden.


nightnight schrieb:


> Welches Bios setting zielt konkret auf den Chipsastz ab?


Normalerweise gar keins. Der einzige Einfluss war bei mir über den Energiesparplan (PCIe maximale Einsparungen ->ASPM L1 Mode). Da ging die Temperatur deutlich runter, Leistungsaufnahme etwa 5W geringer beim Gesamtsystem.


----------



## nightnight (1. Dezember 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich sehs schon kommen, am Ende investiere ich doch noch in ein größeres, noch besser durchlüftetes Gehäuse und suche mir einen neuen Platz für den PC.


----------

